# SVS sbs-02s as front speakers



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

If I were to purchase SVS sbs-02s, would they work better than my Current Energy cc-50 and c-200's as a front stage? Or would it be best to keep my front soundstage and use the SVS sbs-02s as surrounds?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well.. what don't you like about your energy speakers? Your L and R channels have decent sized woofers (6.5", correct?).

The biggest difference would be speaker tonality... you would have to do some reading and see if the SVS offering sounds more appealing. Keep in mind, if you go SVS for the front, you'll need to get a matching center channel.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the Energy speakers. I have read on another forum the advantages of identical speakers across the front. If I bought the SVS's for the front I would buy 4 and use the Energy's as surrounds in a 6.1 setup. I may just buy two for now and try them as surrounds.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

If you're debating buying 1 vs 2 sets, as you said in the last post, I'd suggest starting with the 1. With one caveat.

While I think the little SVS's are pretty good speakers, I'd be more concerned about matching the front three. I don't know how well the SVS's would match the Energy center. Are you thinking of replacing the center at all? Pan's across the front three speakers happen quite a bit in TV, movies, and games. Some people find the shift in tonality with non-matching speakers to be more of an issue (including myself), and would rather go with a matching (or "timbre matched" at least) front three than a slightly better left and right speaker.

Food for thought.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had the following in a 5.1 system:

Paradigm Monitor 9
Paradigm CC-190
Paradigm ADP-190

I grabbed 2 sets of the SVSs for rear surrounds and front heights when I upgraded my receiver. After having them for a month now I have to say I wouldn't use them as FL and FR channels. I don't feel like they have the range for it or the presence whatever that means. Love them for the surrounds though, very happy considering the price.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks snowmanick and kingpin748. If I buy these I will stick with one pair as surrounds. The more I think about it the less sense it would make to replace the energy speakers with these.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Probably a good idea staying with the current. If you changed significant features such as bookshelf to towers or tweeter types, I'd agree with possibly changing, which coincidentally is what I'm considering.

What subs are you running? Looking at your signature, I don't see one listed. If you are considering upgrading your speaker system, using one or adding an additional sub to what you're running may have a significant improvement by smoothing response across the room and adding impact too.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, you have a Sony sub. Years ago, I contacted Jack at SVS asking how their entry level NSD 12 ported sub would compare with my buddy's 12" ported Sony, and I quote "The PC12-NSD will smack that Sony silly. Not even close." 

Just something to consider if you use primarily for movies. If you do, I recommend looking in their 'outlet specials' area.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a Sony 10 inch subwoofer. It is not great but gets the job done. One day I will get a better sub. I am in no rush to replace it since a really good sub would cost quite about of money.


----------

